# pop-ups; Mac fan works constantly-infection



## elxiarcho (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

I recently had my Mac formatted as it would not start up after trying to upgrade to Sierra. As a result, I had to reinstall some programs on my Mac. During this process Mac keeper was installed, I think with Flash Player. After that the fun works constantly. Moreover when restarting I was getting a message about a problem with the keychain (sorry I don't remember exactly what) and windows popped up when I tried to log into my gmail, saying that I got a virus. I deleted Mac keeper but the problem was still there. I took my Mac to service where they found three more malicious programs in it. They also fined the keychain problem but not the fan, which still starts almost as soon as the computer starts. Admittedly the temperature is less high now, but as I write the computer is slowing down. Also, the technician blocked the pop-ups and tested the Mac a few times in front of me, so I saw that at his office no windows were popping up after the adjustment. Yet this one popped up as soon as I started my Mac at home:
http://dataloading.net/j/pne. 

The content of the page is:
Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_12_2) AppleWebKit/602.3.12 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/10.0.2 Safari/602.3.12

I am using safari not Mozilla.

could you please help me with this?

Thanks

Eleni


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First make sure your Mac is free from Malware
Next download SSD Fan Control. Here you can adjust the fan speed, using the software, you can choose to adjust the Fan speed from the SMART sensor on the HDD rather then the fan sensor on the Mac,


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would agree with using the Malware scan Spunk suggested... but I would strongly suggest not messing with the Fan control. The Mac is turning the fans on for a reason and you can't be sure it is wrong... and if you override it or adjust it... you could cause it to overheat.

What I would really suggest is since you just formatted this thing... you have nothing to lose by formatting it again. The keychain error is probably caused by what I would guess is maybe a reinstall... that wasn't actually on a formatted drive so the OS is seeing an old keychain file in the previous home directory.

If it is a more recent Mac (Lion or newer) you should be able to do an internet recovery reinstall... which will let you truly WIPE the drive clean before installing.


----------



## elxiarcho (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks!!!


----------

